# Accident with Uber PAX in car and using Uber insurance..



## ProfessorNC (Dec 28, 2018)

I recently picked up a PAX while legally parked at the curb at the intersection of N. Davidson / 36th St. I was on 36th Street. As I pulled away from curb and into my lane BAM I was sideswiped on drivers door, hard. I rolled a little to the side and stopped and other car stopped on other side of yellow center line. Nobody hurt, cars were drivable and no other car involved. I immediately pulled over. PAX left car and called another car. I spoke to other driver, she asked that I call police. Did not speak English. Police office showed up, took my statement and other persons. No one received a ticket, officer told me that insurance companies would have to determine fault. I could pick up the police report in 24 hours. I have ride sharing personal insurance which has a $500 deductible. Uber deductible is $1,000.00 and because PAX was in car, Uber insurance was primary, I could not use my personal insurance. Uber claims adjuster called within 2 days, took my statement and told me to find a car repair place. Very nice, very professional. I explained that I believed I was not at fault, proof being that the other car hit the side of my car with the front of her car. 9 out of 10 times the car with damage in the front is the one at fault. In NC you have to prove 100% that the other car is at fault, if you can't, then your insurance pays for your damages and the other persons insurance pays for theirs. So Uber insurance paid for the repair to my car. I had to pay the $1000 deductible. I was able to get some of the deductible waived, PM me and I will explain. It took 2 weeks to get my car repaired which was way too long. If you are in an accident, get your car to a repair place immediately and get the adjuster to inspect it quickly. I am back driving again now, it did not affect my status with Uber. I came out ok except for the 2 weeks without driving. I attempted to get a 'Hyrecar' to rent but that was a disaster and complete waste of time and the cost would not have been worth it anyway. NOTE - Lyft deductible is $2500.00. I no longer drive Lyft. Any questions let me know.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Good thing you have a rideshare insurance. The adjusters will sort through the mess. You're covered either way.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

From your description I'm having a hard time understanding how it isn't your fault. You pulled out into traffic, someone hit you, you didn't check it was completely clear before you went. You don't have the right of way. They struck you as you were getting into the lane. So I don't understand how it want your fault.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ProfessorNC said:


> I recently picked up a PAX while legally parked at the curb at the intersection of N. Davidson / 36th St. I was on 36th Street. As I pulled away from curb and into my lane BAM I was sideswiped on drivers door, hard. I rolled a little to the side and stopped and other car stopped on other side of yellow center line. Nobody hurt, cars were drivable and no other car involved. I immediately pulled over. PAX left car and called another car. I spoke to other driver, she asked that I call police. Did not speak English. Police office showed up, took my statement and other persons. No one received a ticket, officer told me that insurance companies would have to determine fault. I could pick up the police report in 24 hours. I have ride sharing personal insurance which has a $500 deductible. Uber deductible is $1,000.00 and because PAX was in car, Uber insurance was primary, I could not use my personal insurance. Uber claims adjuster called within 2 days, took my statement and told me to find a car repair place. Very nice, very professional. I explained that I believed I was not at fault, proof being that the other car hit the side of my car with the front of her car. 9 out of 10 times the car with damage in the front is the one at fault. In NC you have to prove 100% that the other car is at fault, if you can't, then your insurance pays for your damages and the other persons insurance pays for theirs. So Uber insurance paid for the repair to my car. I had to pay the $1000 deductible. I was able to get some of the deductible waived, PM me and I will explain. It took 2 weeks to get my car repaired which was way too long. If you are in an accident, get your car to a repair place immediately and get the adjuster to inspect it quickly. I am back driving again now, it did not affect my status with Uber. I came out ok except for the 2 weeks without driving. I attempted to get a 'Hyrecar' to rent but that was a disaster and complete waste of time and the cost would not have been worth it anyway. NOTE - Lyft deductible is $2500.00. I no longer drive Lyft. Any questions let me know.


That sucks. Thanks for the report and advice. 
It's just a matter of time given all the miles and hours we put in.


----------



## ProfessorNC (Dec 28, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> From your description I'm having a hard time understanding how it isn't your fault. You pulled out into traffic, someone hit you, you didn't check it was completely clear before you went. You don't have the right of way. They struck you as you were getting into the lane. So I don't understand how it want your fault.


There was a car parked directly in front of me (3 - 4 feet), as I angled out into the street...if she had hit me at the point...she would have rammed me into the parked car (she was going pretty fast as she rounded the corner)...I did not touch the parked car. I was in the lane on the street. That's my story and I am sticking to it, your honor....


----------

